# Michigan, Ann Arbor area available sub



## Tscape (Jan 19, 2004)

I know its early, but I am available to sub in the Ann Arbor area. 99 F350 with 8ft plow.
Mike
734-320-4700


----------



## Tscape (Jan 19, 2004)

This is the truck I will be working w/ an 8ft. Meyer plow


----------



## Tscape (Jan 19, 2004)

to the top


----------



## Tscape (Jan 19, 2004)

TTT still available


----------



## Tscape (Jan 19, 2004)

^^^^ttt^^^^^


----------

